# What are these "Saran" thingies?



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 17, 2020)

Found these in a drawer with some baking/roasting items.







They appear to be made out of some very fibrous paper material with some aerated plastic adhered to one side. The name "SARAN..." is embossed repeatedly across the top and bottom.

What the heck are they? I have no recollection of how I acquired these or as to why.


----------



## Petek (Feb 17, 2020)

I think those are Saran Disposable Cutting Sheets. This picture from eBay, when zoomed in, looks exactly the same as your product:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/63-Saran-D...129472?hash=item4da71c44c0:g:YdQAAOSwZexeSDqz


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks!

How bizarre (and wasteful). No wonder they have been left, unused, in a drawer for longer than I can remember.


----------

